# ZAPCO DC REFERENCE AMPS



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

These amps are incredible, the output and clarity are just above and beyond any other none Zapco amps that I have used. Plus the DSP processing that is built in makes it really easy to tune the set up just right. I hooked my laptop up to the 360 and was able to tune both amps. The setting included, gain, eq, time delay, crossover setting, output level, input level and actually more than I can remember right now. The coolest part is that i could sit in the drivers seat with my laptop and adjust everything all at once. Instead of having to make countless trips to the trunk. The other great feature with the Zapco amp (not just the DC's) is they have a balance line output called symbilink that keeps radiated noise out of your sound and boost the pre outs up to 18 volts. Giving you a lower noise floor and a boosted signal to amps. If your into SQ these amps will absolutely fit the bill. But as a whole all the Zapco amps that I have used are on a different level than any other amps I have used. including JL Audio slash and e series, Rockford Power series, PPI power class old school( these were pretty close in SQ), xtant, Alpine and a couple others I cant think of right now. The only draw back to these amps are the sub amp is a class ab, while this is great for SQ, it is a bit less efficient than most d class's and heats up pretty quick and consumes quite a bit of power. If you have an questions about these amps I will be happy to try and answer them or Zapco has a really good forum that has actual technicians from there staff answering question. www.zapco.com Hope this doesnt sound too much like a plug, I just really like the products and this company.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Can you ever go wrong with Zapco? I don't think so.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Yaaay Zapco!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Great stuff!


----------



## Hipnotic4 (Oct 21, 2005)

damn i want one of those in my next setup!


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Are you selling these on eBay? If not, someone stole one of your pics.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ZAPCO-DC360-4-D...ryZ39739QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

danssoslow said:


> Are you selling these on eBay? If not, someone stole one of your pics.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ZAPCO-DC360-4-D...ryZ39739QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Yea, I am selling em on ebay. Love em but I want to get the bigger ones. D1000.4 AND THE DC1000.1 They have SQ and plenty of power for most people but now I want more power. Lets just say I want it all.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you selling those?


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Are you selling those?


Yes


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Whats the starting bid for the 4 channel?


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Whats the starting bid for the 4 channel?


$00.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150197087128&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=005

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150197088031&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=005


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

That was quick.


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

What was quick?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

sonic purity said:


> What was quick?


Throwing them up on Ebay.


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Throwing them up on Ebay.


Yea, I need the bigger ones. 1000.4 and 1000.1


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

sonic purity said:


> The coolest part is that i could sit in the drivers seat with my laptop and adjust everything all at once. Instead of having to make countless trips to the trunk.


Another option (especially with "normal" amps) is to wire the amp up in your lap, sitting in the drivers seat. Then just adjust everything in "real time", instead of running back and forth


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so how long before you pull a "kirk profit"?insanity i tell ya


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Question for the seller... even though its to late weren't those amps purchased refurb'd??? Why didn't you mention that in the ebay posting?


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

BlueAc said:


> Question for the seller... even though its to late weren't those amps purchased refurb'd??? Why didn't you mention that in the ebay posting?


I didnt sell them as refurb's because I cannont warranty them. I sold them as is with no warranty. Although they work perfectly.


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

epifant said:


> Another option (especially with "normal" amps) is to wire the amp up in your lap, sitting in the drivers seat. Then just adjust everything in "real time", instead of running back and forth


I never thought of that. Course the amp might burn your lap


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Someone got a sweet deal...


----------



## xtwistedx (Feb 19, 2008)

i agree with you. zabco delivers good wattage and power for the price


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

thats funny because i am selling my cheaper then that on here and no one wants them. maybe i should put mine on ebay then.


----------



## oldschoolfool (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm currently building a set up for my daily driver and I have a question about how much current these amps draw. My car is a 1992 honda civic hb and I have a stock alternator with a brand new battery. My set up im building is 1 zapco dc reference 1000.4 powering morel supremo piccolo tweeters and morel elate 6" mids. And then 1 zapco 1100.1 powering 2 JL audio W6v2s 10s. I wanted to know if the alternator would hold up to power those amps. In high school I built a system in a 2001 gmc jimmy and I used old school ppi art series amps 1 A1200.2 and a AX400 and the power to the sub would cut in half after about 20 minutes even with 0 guage power wire. So I'm wondering if any one is using a similar setup and if so what did they do as far as power supply for the amps thanks


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

oldschoolfool said:


> I'm currently building a set up for my daily driver and I have a question about how much current these amps draw. My car is a 1992 honda civic hb and I have a stock alternator with a brand new battery. My set up im building is 1 zapco dc reference 1000.4 powering morel supremo piccolo tweeters and morel elate 6" mids. And then 1 zapco 1100.1 powering 2 JL audio W6v2s 10s. I wanted to know if the alternator would hold up to power those amps. In high school I built a system in a 2001 gmc jimmy and I used old school ppi art series amps 1 A1200.2 and a AX400 and the power to the sub would cut in half after about 20 minutes even with 0 guage power wire. So I'm wondering if any one is using a similar setup and if so what did they do as far as power supply for the amps thanks


this thread died over 2 years ago, bro:laugh:


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

oldschoolfool said:


> I'm currently building a set up for my daily driver and I have a question about how much current these amps draw. My car is a 1992 honda civic hb and I have a stock alternator with a brand new battery. My set up im building is 1 zapco dc reference 1000.4 powering morel supremo piccolo tweeters and morel elate 6" mids. And then 1 zapco 1100.1 powering 2 JL audio W6v2s 10s. I wanted to know if the alternator would hold up to power those amps. In high school I built a system in a 2001 gmc jimmy and I used old school ppi art series amps 1 A1200.2 and a AX400 and the power to the sub would cut in half after about 20 minutes even with 0 guage power wire. So I'm wondering if any one is using a similar setup and if so what did they do as far as power supply for the amps thanks



Who cares if the thread is dead or not. If this thread is relevant to new members, then resuscitate that mutha. Let me grab my AED pack!


I think you would be fine with that setup. If you look at my signature you will see that I run almost the same exact setup as you are wanting to with the exception of the sub. I will tell you that before I changed to HID headlights though that I would get some dimming of the headlights while really pushing the system. I have 2ea 4 gauge power wires running to the back instead of 0 gauge. If you are going to run the system without the engine running very much I would add another battery in the trunk with an isolator though. Good luck.


BTW, I just ordered a pair of the Audio Anarchy Exodus 6.5 inch Mids trying to get some more midbass out of the front and will let you know how that sounds. Glenn (GLN305) runs those in his Dodge Magnum. He recommended them to me saying I "would not be disappointed" in the performance and audio quality. They are a real deal at $85.00 each.


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

I would say at least do the big 3 and an extra battery. Your stock alternator isnt going to keep up with those beasts. I am assuming that running two w6's that you like it loud. LOL. The zapco amps are pretty power hungry, but no more then most amps on the market today. And with the kind of power your running, you will drain the main battery pretty quick.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have had multiple DC set-ups across different vehicles and never had any issues. I run 5 Zapco DC amps in my truck and I have not upgraded anything. That 1000.4 is not going to be working hard at all. 

I run a DC360.4 and 500.1 in my Ford Focus and never upgraded anything other than add a stinger battery. 

If I was going to do anything I would just get a decent battery then see how things are. Don't go spending money on extra batteries, alt ect. if it is not needed.IMO


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

Genxx said:


> I have had multiple DC set-ups across different vehicles and never had any issues. I run 5 Zapco DC amps in my truck and I have not upgraded anything. That 1000.4 is not going to be working hard at all.
> 
> I run a DC360.4 and 500.1 in my Ford Focus and never upgraded anything other than add a stinger battery.
> 
> If I was going to do anything I would just get a decent battery then see how things are. Don't go spending money on extra batteries, alt ect. if it is not needed.IMO


Yea, I ran a stock electrical in my accord when I was running the 360.4 and 500.1 without any problems. But he is getting the big boys 1000.4 and a 1100.1. And putting it into a vehicle with a 70 amp alternator. If he plays it a normal listening levels then stock will be ok. All I am saying is, if he wants the subs to pound he will need more juice or risk low voltage and maybe some blown fets.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

^^ Still no reason to start upgrading everything until he gets everything installed and see if itis actual needed. Battery upgrades, alt. ect can be done at any time.IMO


----------



## 1980corvette (Mar 9, 2010)

how do the Zapco AG's compare, i have a 360.4 AG amp.


----------



## Gonadwarrior (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a pair of 10+ yr old ref amps. Back when they had the white/black/blue color scheme

an ag350 and ag750. Love them


----------



## Devil Sound (May 23, 2009)

Question...

Are they still those ZAPCO DC REFERENCE??

Is there a better amp out there that has processor built-in like the DC Ref?

Thanks!


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

Devil Sound said:


> Question...
> 
> Are they still those ZAPCO DC REFERENCE??
> 
> ...


As far as I know the DC references are the only "mainstream" amps that have digital sound processing built in. You might find one out there but at probably twice the price and I doubt that you will hear a difference in SQ between this amp and any other higher dollar amp.


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

1980corvette said:


> how do the Zapco AG's compare, i have a 360.4 AG amp.


AG series is the same amp as the DC referece except they dont have the dsp or the intelligent rail voltage system, but same incredible SQ


----------

